# JetBlue A320 in trouble



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

I just caught sight on the news of an airbus A320 in touble. The nose gear is not fully down and is turned to the side. It is currently flying over long beach burning off fuel. Expected to land sometime around 6 PM PDT.

More to follow...


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2005)

Im watching it on TV right now. Fox-11


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

I am hoping for the best. There are 145 people on board. Looks like they are going to land at LAX.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

JetBlue flight 292, left Burbank about 3:00 with the destination of JFK.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 21, 2005)

Incredible! The landing gear held up!

Hats off to the guys who built that strut! Well done!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

Outstanding! I can't believe it held, and did not cause the airplane to veer to either side. Couldn't have asked for a better outcome. I sure would like to shake that pilot's hand. He did a GREAT job!


----------



## toffigd (Sep 22, 2005)

any photos anyone?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-jetblue22sep22,0,835870.story?coll=la-home-headlines


----------



## toffigd (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks, they had luck as hell!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

toffigd said:


> they had luck as hell!


They sure did!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 22, 2005)

They had an excellent pilot and a well built plane. I've seen the video of the landing. It was amazing, that pilot needs really knows what he's doing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 22, 2005)

Yesterday must of been a bad day for airliners......

Just got off the phone with my father in law, as many of you know he flies for United. He was flying a Ted route...

Leg 1 - Lightning strike, blew a panel off an engine cowl
Leg 2 - Barely got on the ground, landed in 45 knot X wind, the Max for an A320!
Leg 3 - 31,000 feet RAPID DECOMPRESSION! His plane blew an outflow valve!

Leg 4 - Went back to Leg 2, had to do a go around due to severe wind shear +-50 knots on final!


And just think, he retires in a year!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2005)

Let's hope his luck (for survival that is) holds out!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

Jesus, Joe! What the heck is he gonna do when he retires? After a flight like that, he will need someone to throw hand grenades at him for the rest of his life so he feels like he is still alive!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2005)

You ain't kidding! He's setting us a side gig to do L-29 and L-39 checkrides (he's an FAA examiner) when they finally kick him out.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

That should be fun! Speaking of those airplanes, are you guys coming out to Mugu?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2005)

evangilder said:


> That should be fun! Speaking of those airplanes, are you guys coming out to Mugu?



I'm glad you asked - yea, we're planning on it, I was going to PM you and give you details.

One of my partners moved my airplane to Camarillo, the 150 with the flames. He parks it in front of the cafe, it's for sale.

I'll get back and give you details.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

Sounds good Joe. We can discuss this offline.


----------

